# Need a good cpu cooler



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

I need help deciding on a cpu cooler thats socket 775, It needs to be around 40 dollars?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would have selected the same one.
Zalman make a nice cooler. Quiet and efficient


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185038 is a very well known cooler for overclockers


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive just ordered the Zalman, hope its a good.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it is. i used it till i got watercooling, and worked very well. kept the proc at room temp pretty much . you should be happy with it


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one and it keeps my E6300 (stock 1.86GHz) overclocked to over 3GHz at 30oC.


----------

